# Fungus Gnats in Bioactive Enclosures



## Porrhothele (Jul 11, 2020)

I converted several of my enclosures to bioactive set ups using substrate from The Bio Dude about six months ago. Since then I have had a huge fungus gnat problem and am not really sure what to do about it (or if it matters). On The Bio Dude website it says as springtail populations grow they will out compete the gnats but that has not happened as of yet and then they discuss putting vinegar traps in the enclosures but that doesn't seem doable for a a T. I can't really let the enclosures dry out as they are moisture dependent species. Anyone else dealing with this issue and have a solution?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't personally like bioactive enclosures for t's. So I have limited experience.
If you construct a diluted vinegar trap out of something with a lid and make small holes in it that only the gnats can enter through, I don't see it harming a t.
Just ensure it can't spill. Increase ventilation.
I doubt a trap would completely eradicate them, though.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 11, 2020)

Sounds like you have a very bio-active setup

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThatGuy83 (Jul 11, 2020)

I've been using Terra Aranea without real plants and haven't had fungus nats. The gnats probably came from your plants. I would probably try taking them out and letting the sub dry out.


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 11, 2020)

Can you post a picture of your enclosure? 

You can add some isopods to the enclosure, they can help you a bit. If you have too much moisture, they can outgrow very quickly, and the isopods and springtsils can't take rid of all of them.


----------



## BepopCola (Jul 11, 2020)

I've been using _Bacillus thuringiensis _for a fruitfly infestation that I created.
It's a bacteria that targets larvae, of flies, bees, wasps, beetles, etc., and messes with the pH in thier gut and essentially starves them to death. It has not affected my snails, isopods, adult beetles, millipedes, harvestmen, or springtails.
I'm not sure about worms or nemotades.
You can find them sold in dried corn husks as_ "Mosquito Bits."_

I heard about them from @Aquarimax: https://www.youtube.com/watch


----------



## Rhino1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Post a pic of the enclosure if you can.
Fungus gnat larvae generally feed on new roots below the soil, I have a few that hang around my enclosures but they don't get out of control.
Let the sub dry a bit and cycle the wet and dry periods and improve ventilation.
Constant soaked or too wet conditions will breed gnats like crazy.
Also maybe buy some yellow sticky bug traps to hang near the enclosure it will reduce numbers, adult gnats looove the colour yellow

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## mellow (Jul 12, 2020)

I had a fruit fly problem in my isopod enclosure a while ago and I just hung up a little fly tape and it fixed my problem!


----------

